# Another litter!



## Pricklesmylove (Jun 17, 2010)

As of yesterday Lilybelle had a litter of four! I'm SO happy!  
Wow and I haven't even had time to get KiKi's babies pictures on here and they're going to be four weeks on Tuesday. I'm starting to feel like a Nursery. :lol: At the moment I'm also fostering a Guinea Pig who should be having babies any day now. And I took her in before I even knew that KiKi was having babies. That being said, if anyone knows of anyone in the Baltimore area who would like to give either the hoglets or the piggies a good home when the time comes send me a message!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Congrats  I can't wait to see pictures when the little ones get big enough


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Aww, that is quite the nursery! I am a big fan of both guinea pigs and hedgehogs...but I am not int he Baltimore area


----------



## Jd In Van (Jul 9, 2010)

Just remember with the guinea pigs to seperate the male babies from mom and sisters by day 21 at the absolute latest. Or you'll have another litter on the way and a mommy who probably won't survive to nurse the second one. 

Also make sure you have a good exotic vet on hand for the guinea pig. Complications are very very very very common for them especially if they're over a year old.  Survival rates are not good for them as they get older and their hips fuse.


----------



## Pricklesmylove (Jun 17, 2010)

> Just remember with the guinea pigs to seperate the male babies from mom and sisters by day 21 at the absolute latest. Or you'll have another litter on the way and a mommy who probably won't survive to nurse the second one.
> 
> Also make sure you have a good exotic vet on hand for the guinea pig. Complications are very very very very common for them especially if they're over a year old.  Survival rates are not good for them as they get older and their hips fuse.


 I am aware about separating them. (I've owned Guinea Pigs since I was a kid) I'd hate to have that happen to the poor thing. She's had enough happen to her already. I'm her third home. 
I'm also very fortunate to have an exotic vet whose office is three blocks from my home. I can walk my animals down to see her. It makes things a lot easier and I love that she's so close if I have an emergence. Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## Jd In Van (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm soooooo relieved to hear that. You don't know how many poor back bred females I've seen because people didn't understand that their own sons could impregnant them that young. Or worse, not seperating the father and having him impregnant her again only a few hours after she's given birth. It never ends well. 

I hope you keep one of her daughters around though so she can have a buddy!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow, that's quite a zoo you have gained in such a little amount of time, hoping everything will work out for the best! :mrgreen:


----------



## Pricklesmylove (Jun 17, 2010)

tie-dye hedgie said:


> Wow, that's quite a zoo you have gained in such a little amount of time, hoping everything will work out for the best! :mrgreen:


Thanks  It really is. I'm holding down the fort just fine now. I really want the babies to find loving forever homes that are hedgie/guinea pig experienced.


----------



## Data (Apr 8, 2010)

OH MY GOSH >.<

I live in the Baltimore area, but my boyfriend says "no more pets!" as does the size of my apartment. :[


----------



## Nanobitz (Jul 13, 2010)

Awh I am also in the Baltimore area. But I dont think I want another. I wouldnt want to make Gracie, my hedgehog, jealous. 

Good Luck finding homes though  It would be cool to see pictures though  


-Heather and Gracie


----------



## Pricklesmylove (Jun 17, 2010)

Nanobitz said:


> Awh I am also in the Baltimore area. But I dont think I want another. I wouldnt want to make Gracie, my hedgehog, jealous.
> 
> Good Luck finding homes though  It would be cool to see pictures though
> 
> -Heather and Gracie





Data said:


> OH MY GOSH >.<
> 
> I live in the Baltimore area, but my boyfriend says "no more pets!" as does the size of my apartment. :[


Wow. I'm glad to hear that there's hedgie owners close in the area. If either one of you change your mind let me know. I'd love to find homes so close


----------



## Pricklesmylove (Jun 17, 2010)

Well, The guinea pig had her babies last night. She had three. Unfortunately one didn't make it. Poor sweet little thing.  But the other two are doing well. 

Lilybelle's babies with be two weeks old tomorrow. Now that their colors starting to show it looks like I have three albinos/whites and one snowflake.


----------

